# My First GoPro edit attempt let me know what you guys think



## snowbummer (Oct 11, 2011)

My first GoPro edit attempt, this was a pain as I've never edited prior to a month ago. Used adobe premiere. 
Let me know what ya guys think. I know my boarding skills suck but hey I just started training in May. Gotten way better since. Youtube stutters it up let it load, 720p and sound up.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

hah! cool, sick falling leaf! i scored a couple of sick powder days there last year. this year not so good though.


----------



## Hacsta (Nov 30, 2011)

cool video !! how you getting your music?


----------



## snowbummer (Oct 11, 2011)

Hacsta said:


> cool video !! how you getting your music?


THanks...usually find a lot of good stuff on bandcamp.com and soundcloud.


----------



## Hacsta (Nov 30, 2011)

Sweet gonna check them out!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

which resort is this?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> which resort is this?


It says in the Youtube title it was at Squaw


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Haha cool edit, loving the snow plowing!! Reminds me of me last year!! Boy do I not miss that.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like some potential there. One thing I'd say though, is that the effects were a bit overused at the start. Just my 2 cents though


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

nickwarrenn said:


> Looks like some potential there. One thing I'd say though, is that the effects were a bit overused at the start. Just my 2 cents though


I agree... less is more.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowvols said:


> It says in the Youtube title it was at Squaw


Aww I pressed play before even looking so I only saw Tahoe.

Gotta hit squaw this year for sure


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

You falling leafed the fuck outta that mountain bruh!


----------



## snowbummer (Oct 11, 2011)

nickwarrenn said:


> Looks like some potential there. One thing I'd say though, is that the effects were a bit overused at the start. Just my 2 cents though





lonerider said:


> I agree... less is more.


Yea I wasn't sure where to go with it. Was planning on using more effects to go with the music. It was overwhelming going through all the footage I had accumulated. Vid took me a good 3 weeks on and off..mostly due to me having no clue what I was doing with Premiere. We used a single headcam between me and my buddy(who started at same time as me, falling just as much and filming all over the place)..each vid being 6-15min with only 20-30 seconds of usable footage. Initial edit was 45min..just kept splicing and splicing.




jdang307 said:


> Gotta hit squaw this year for sure


I'm at Tahoe right now..it's storming here..all slush and whiteout with limited runs open. Went for an hour today and came back all soaked. It's kinda crazy that the conditions on July 4th(the ending footage of my video) were better than late January.



mjd said:


> hah! cool, sick falling leaf! i scored a couple of sick powder days there last year. this year not so good though.





Snownad said:


> You falling leafed the fuck outta that mountain bruh!


 nice avatar..is that from a park injury?..looks bloody.
I got slightly better if you saw the part 3(non go pro)..and better since then.I kinda tried to do a chronicle the first season. (There is also part 1, but not that exciting besides the credits) Just experimenting here, gopro broke before I could use it, so had to get creative with this part 3, barely had any footage from casio cam, but some good pics I tried to line up with some cell phone footage at the end.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

As long as youre having fun brah. Making little edits is as fun as snowboarding sometimes! What happened to the gopro?


----------



## mronzitti (Jan 23, 2012)

Using google earth in the begining was creative, also like everyone else said try not using so much effects it distracts from the actual footage


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

I liked it, especially seems like you did a lot of cutting of videos, but almost action of some sort in every shot, which I can't say for every video I've seen. Kudos, hope I can make a edit soon


----------



## snowbummer (Oct 11, 2011)

BoredPanda said:


> I liked it, especially seems like you did a lot of cutting of videos, but almost action of some sort in every shot, which I can't say for every video I've seen. Kudos, hope I can make a edit soon


I've upgraded from my falling leaf  Check it out


----------

